# Convicts and their associates!!



## Riplukelee (Dec 31, 2016)

Braved the 30 degrees and took two boats out to Cat reef this morning. In the water at 7 and out by 2:30. Sheepshead bite was on! Black drum bite was even better. Two big drum over 30". Slick seas and the weather warmed up to perfect fishing weather. Out with family and friends ... couldn't think of a better way to bring 2016 to a close!!!


----------



## Riplukelee (Dec 31, 2016)

*30" Drum*

Guilty by association!!


----------



## Riplukelee (Dec 31, 2016)

*1st Boat*

15 convicts, 10 drum, 1 grunt


----------



## Riplukelee (Dec 31, 2016)

*2nd Boat*

10 Drum and 7 convicts


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice! I had plans for Thursday but you the coast, give it 5 minutes and the weather will change.


----------



## butch57 (Jan 1, 2017)

Awesome catch.  I sent you a pm.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 1, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow, nice catch!! Maybe I can get some pointers from you sometime.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 2, 2017)

Pm me anytime


----------



## sea trout (Jan 4, 2017)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Redbow (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like fun to me, congrats on your catch..Just wondering about the bigger black drum. Do you find them full of worms like they are here? We only keep the ones from like 15 18 inches for eating they are usually worm free..


----------

